# Question for the 6d owners



## reaper7534 (Jun 19, 2014)

Mine is coming in today and with the exception if changing the shutter button to meter only ( I believe AF on is set to back focus already ), what other setting have you changed and why ?


----------



## W.Fovall (Jan 27, 2015)

change to RAW
change to Neutral color
setup the custom menu shortcuts
change focus point selection to dial pad
enable L ISO  
enter your copy-write info in it.


----------

